# Cat is pregnant but we are both confused



## hannah100877 (Jul 13, 2003)

Hi all, 
my cat is pregnant for the first time and we are both confused about what is supposed to happen. It is day 63 today and my cat is anxious, she has been crying for most of the day but that may just be because i separated her from the other cat in another room, although i did that yesterday and she was not crying like this. But anyhow, i see a lot of movement in the abdominal area but she is not showing any signs of nesting, does not pay attention to any of the areas i tried to make her comfortable in. She lays around most of the time for the past few days and she has not been eating that much. It took her about three tries to pee just now. Are we close to the delivery? And if yes then why don't i see that she makes a nest or tries to hide away? Can someone help me out? Please? 

Thank you 
Anna


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

A cat's gestation period is normally between 63 and 65 days. Your cat might have chosen a place other than the one you have prepared to have her kittens. I assume you have a box in a warm, private and dimly lit spot prepared? 

I would expect her to be washing her private area frequently. I always checked the area for discharge. There will be a mucous discharge and a watery, bloody discharge. If you had a base temperature, you could watch for a drop of a degree; then you could expect labor to start within 24 hours. Like human babies, kittens don't watch the calendar the way we do! However, if you're concerned, consult the vet, by all means.


----------



## hannah100877 (Jul 13, 2003)

Hi thank you for replying. 
Well she washes her stomach a lot, her stomach is too huge for her to reach her privates that often though, there was just a little bit of mucus discharge yesterday. I have more then one place organized for her but she prefers to either stay close to me or lay in the middle of the room or under my bed, no trying to organize the nest or anything like that. Well we will see what happens anyway  I will write as soon as the kitties come 
I just hope she feeds them 
Anna


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Wanting your constant attention is another sign that her time is close!


----------

